# Tissot watch



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thought I would show my Tissot watch, in good working order and although the watch is small it fits my wrist well, on the back is a stamped Reichsadler. Any info on it gratefully received.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

1940`s WW2. I think officer watch at a guess. May have a B mark somewhere if issued to soldier.

Looks like the real deal and military collectors would buy it in a flash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> 1940`s WW2. I think officer watch at a guess. May have a B mark somewhere if issued to soldier.
> 
> Looks like the real deal and military collectors would buy it in a flash.


 no criticism, but how would you know if its real? is it the way its inscribed ? just interested, i have seen some on ebay over the years and always wondered how to authenticate them


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I did show it to a watch repairing friend in Llanduno last year (who very sadly died far too soon last year.) He thought it to be genuine and he knew his stuff. There are many faked Third Reich markings, expecially on ebay so you need to be careful, this one will never be for sale, I love it!



Bruce said:


> no criticism, but how would you know if its real? is it the way its inscribed ? just interested, i have seen some on ebay over the years and always wondered how to authenticate them


 I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, I have heard that the fake Reichsadlers can be printed on dials, engraved on the back etc, this one is very finely done, feels genuine to me.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bruce said:


> no criticism, but how would you know if its real? is it the way its inscribed ? just interested, i have seen some on ebay over the years and always wondered how to authenticate them


 Of course I can't say for sure, the movement is not even photographed.

I only said looks like real from life experience of true wear characteristics of leather and metal VS man made yesterday wear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Of course I can't say for sure, the movement is not even photographed.
> 
> I only said looks like real from life experience of true wear characteristics of leather and metal VS man made yesterday wear.


 i was looking at the engraving and wondering if it was the soldier that did a bit of diy engraving, it looks a bit amateurish, i would have thought a faked one would be done more professionally or am i overthinking it :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i was looking at the engraving and wondering if it was the soldier that did a bit of diy engraving, it looks a bit amateurish, i would have thought a faked one would be done more professionally or am i overthinking it :laugh:


 I read this however there is no tissot logo on this chaps dial. ( unless on the back of the dial )

Always compare the Tissot logo on the dial with the logo on the movement and case back to ensure they match. The movement's serial number should also correspond with the case back's identification number. The matching numbers, which can be found on the Tissot serial numbers listing, guarantee the watch is original.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have taken a photo of the movement, the case back number is 792494 and the movement number is 766156.



A quick online search of Tissot numbers suggests 1937 to 1939, sounds about right.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> movement's serial number should also correspond with the case back's identification number.


 does it match and if not what does this mean presumably after the war when things were a bit hard to get hold of like a block of butter for 12 months. Then many of these watches met mix and match. Perhaps the fact the numbers are different is more likely to suggest it is genuine?



Andyj56 said:


> I have taken a photo of the movement, the case back number is 792494 and the movement number is 766156.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick online search of Tissot numbers suggests 1937 to 1939, sounds about right.


 Perhaps these non matching numbers suggest it is more likely to be genuine than not? Given what went on with re building and spare parts during and after the war and hence forth?

I would be more suspicious of one where everything looked too cosy and that goes for the engraving on the back. It would have been a hasty war time piece. If it looks too good it is. I think Its reich Andy.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> does it match and if not what does this mean presumably after the war when things were a bit hard to get hold of like a block of butter for 12 months. Then many of these watches met mix and match. Perhaps the fact the numbers are different is more likely to suggest it is genuine?
> 
> Perhaps these non matching numbers suggest it is more likely to be genuine than not? Given what went on with re building and spare parts during and after the war and hence forth?


 It's very possible the movement was even replaced by the army. They repair military equipment until it is considered unrepairable.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> It's very possible the movement was even replaced by the army. They repair military equipment until it is considered unrepairable.


 that is why I think it is right


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

My gut feeling tells me it is right, but you have to be very cautious buying these ww2 German items, so many fakes about! Interesting story about how I got it, a friend told me of it in a local shop and the price was about £400. So I whizz round to this shop and look for the watch but could not see it! I asked the lady had she got it, she said yes, it was in a case to go to auction, she showed it me and I loved it but she wanted £1000 for it! I would have given her £400, but not a grand! A few months later and I was at a bootsale selling tat, sorry quality gear, when a chap saw some of my old watches for sale (nothing interesting) He asked me if I had any old military watches for sale, I told him no, but I looked for ww2 German items. He then described a watch for sale that was the one in the shop, he owned it and the lady was meant to sell it on his behalf. When I told him the price he said no wonder she had not sold any of his watches and I could have it for £350! So now it is mine and never will be for sale!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> My gut feeling tells me it is right, but you have to be very cautious buying these ww2 German items, so many fakes about! Interesting story about how I got it, a friend told me of it in a local shop and the price was about £400. So I whizz round to this shop and look for the watch but could not see it! I asked the lady had she got it, she said yes, it was in a case to go to auction, she showed it me and I loved it but she wanted £1000 for it! I would have given her £400, but not a grand! A few months later and I was at a bootsale selling tat, sorry quality gear, when a chap saw some of my old watches for sale (nothing interesting) He asked me if I had any old military watches for sale, I told him no, but I looked for ww2 German items. He then described a watch for sale that was the one in the shop, he owned it and the lady was meant to sell it on his behalf. When I told him the price he said no wonder she had not sold any of his watches and I could have it for £350! So now it is mine and never will be for sale!


 You forgot the bit about him telling you he would sell it to you as long as you never sold it on. Which is the interesting part of the case


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

It was more that he did not really want me to instantly sell it for a profit, I have seen him since and he was suprised that I had not sold it on!


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow! If watches could talk, that would have an interesting story. On the other hand...cool watch I'd never sell it either!


----------

